# Lots of pictures



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Just thought I'd post some pics of my goats






Harley






Licorice and her kids (sold kids still have Momma)






Jounier






Ainnie






Hope






Red and Tiger. All the babies have gone to new homes exepet the little black Doeling who passed of an unknown cause when she was 2 months old


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Awwww pretty goaties!


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Thx


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

You sure there's no more treats in your pocket






What do you mean "Santa's not real"


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

You tell that sweetie I said Santa most definitely IS real!  They are so adorable! I love the "treat face".


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Well i would if I still had her I sold her as a pet cause she never got big enough to bred and I had to many goats. How's Annabell


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Maybe her new parents are letting her know he's real, then. Lol She's acting pretty normal. She acts like she's uncomfortable when she's resting sometimes, though. I keep hoping that means there are babies in there. Are your sweeties doing alright?


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

All my goats are all right. I didn't get a thread going about the hike. It would help if I had 10 free mins. But for now Hope is a dounut


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Lol cute! And I know what you mean! There is no end to what needs done! Are you still in school? I know my big kids have had finals all week. They were complaining to my 7 y/o because he gets parties and Christmas movies. Lol


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

I'm home schooled so I have a lot of free time in a sence


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Lol oh that's sweet! They are just so cute! Hey, that gives you more time for goats!


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Yes it does.






Me and Radagast last year


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Awwww what a sweet picture! I can't wait til my kids have baby goats to cuddle. Sorry I am being slow to reply tonight... some nights at work are busy for me and some are slow. This is a busy one.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

That's fine I'm slow to night as well (looking at craigslist)


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Well I'm gonna get of so I can get a little longer nap. If you get the chance check out goat-o-rama. I'll try and find a spare 10 mins laying around to get pictures on


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Alright, sleep well. I will sure try to check that out!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

This is Red willow : do you have carrots?
This is Me : No carrots for you but stand up so I can check if your udder is filling.






Pepper and company. The black dot in the back is her other kids head


----------



## Calfee Farms (Oct 10, 2017)

Our 3 herdsires. Ole Blue on the left and Lucky Strike (the black one). Copperhead is our Jumior herdsire. All are Spanish Goats.


----------



## Calfee Farms (Oct 10, 2017)

Our Spanish goats come in a variety of colors.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

What bloodlines do you have? Have you heard of the meat goat magizine called Goat Rancher?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All nice.


----------



## Calfee Farms (Oct 10, 2017)

goat girls said:


> What bloodlines do you have? Have you heard of the meat goat magizine called Goat Rancher?


Yes. We have subscribed to it for many years...back before it was a magazine, in newspaper form. We love our Goat Rancher Magazine. As far as our bloodlines are concerned, we have a Sr. Herdsire who is a Koy Ranch Spanish. We have another Spanish herdsire, Ole Blue, and he is Devil's River Spanish. Our newest herdsire, Copperhead, is Koy Ranch/ Weinheimer Spanish bloodlines (we haven't added him to our website yet). Our doe herd consists of mostly Koy Ranch Spanish does and Morefield Spanish does but we do have one Weinheimer doe, and one Valera/ Weinheimer doe and one Baylis doe and 2 multi-line Spanish does. So we have several bloodlines. All but a couple of our does are bred to our blue Devil's River Spanish herdsire this year. Feel free to visit my farm website www.calfeefarms.net and like Calfee Farms on Facebook (www.facebook.com/calfeefarms) for the most up to date pictures and videos of our goats. We are a grassfed operation.


----------



## Calfee Farms (Oct 10, 2017)

toth boer goats said:


> All nice.


Awww! Thanks Toth Boer Goats!


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

I think Iv'e seen a lot of pictures of goats with Baylis bloodlines as for the others I think they are are only ones I'v e seen. They are all very pretty espesaliy Ole Blue. This is the buck that will be used on by herd the most this year he is an Alpine


----------



## Calfee Farms (Oct 10, 2017)

goat girls said:


> I think Iv'e seen a lot of pictures of goats with Baylis bloodlines as for the others I think they are are only ones I'v e seen. They are all very pretty espesaliy Ole Blue. This is the buck that will be used on by herd the most this year he is an Alpine
> View attachment 125153


Oh wow! He is a handsome fella. I had some alpine does that I bred to my 1st Spanish buck and those were some very nice kids. My favorite pet doe was an alpine doe. She never squalled like my nubian pet doe did. She never made a noise but would stand and wait for a kind word and a good petting.


----------



## Calfee Farms (Oct 10, 2017)

Calfee Farms said:


> Oh wow! He is a handsome fella. I had some alpine does that I bred to my 1st Spanish buck and those were some very nice kids. My favorite pet doe was an alpine doe. She never squalled like my nubian pet doe did. She never made a noise but would stand and wait for a kind word and a good petting.


Here's my only Baylis doe "Bailey"


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

She's very pretty He acts the same as your pet doe. One of my friend's favorite cross is Alpine/Boer. This is Billy the Kid. I sold him before he was full grown last year. I wonder what he's like now?


----------



## Calfee Farms (Oct 10, 2017)

goat girls said:


> She's very pretty He acts the same as your pet doe. One of my friend's favorite cross is Alpine/Boer. This is Billy the Kid. I sold him before he was full grown last year. I wonder what he's like now?
> View attachment 125157


I bet he's a big ole boy. Nice looking buck.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

I would guess so. He was 2 months in this photo. This is his Father Rojo and some siblings


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

come on mom play with me


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

#1 Edweana (her dad is Edward) #2 Raven


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

https://albuquerque.craigslist.org/grd/d/starter-milk-goat-herd/6428599407.html
look what I just found!
wish I had the space to get them ( although time and moneywould help)


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

I took Wonder to the famer's market when she was littler my the end of thday she was done


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice pictures.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

She looks comfy


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Mari,Harley,Little John and Radagast







Edmund


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

100_2187




__
goat girls


__
Dec 22, 2017




Hello world!





Aren't I just the cutest thing ever?


----------



## Calfee Farms (Oct 10, 2017)

goat girls said:


> Mari,Harley,Little John and Radagast
> View attachment 125579
> Edmund
> View attachment 125580


What breed of goats are these?


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Mauri is 3/4 Nubian 1/4 Nigerian
Her baby Radagast is 1/2 Kinder 1/2 Nigerian/Nubian mix


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Harley is a miniature Lamancha
Her baby Little John is 1/2 Mini Mancha 1/2 Kinder


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

There dad Edmund And them at 4 months


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Nice


----------



## Calfee Farms (Oct 10, 2017)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Nice


Nice goats ya got there.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

I got a new camera today so get ready for a picture overload
First we played on the little lean to








Then we had to try the grass on the other side of the fence








Then we watched the sun set 








Then it was time for bed








Oh boy the glare on the last picture is awful


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

We'll yesterday was windy so instead of hiking Mufasa and his brother Jupiter played on the little stump in there pen
There was a battle over it 








Mufasa won 








Jupiter still protested








But then other times they are best friends as Jupiter eats the goat coats and Mufasa defends him


----------



## Einhorn (Jan 2, 2014)

Cute goats!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Calfee Farms said:


> View attachment 125140
> View attachment 125141
> Our 3 herdsires. Ole Blue on the left and Lucky Strike (the black one). Copperhead is our Jumior herdsire. All are Spanish Goats.
> View attachment 125142


Really impressive goats  Love them!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

goat girls said:


> We'll yesterday was windy so instead of hiking Mufasa and his brother Jupiter played on the little stump in there pen
> There was a battle over it
> View attachment 126021
> 
> ...


Great goats and great goat names!


----------



## Calfee Farms (Oct 10, 2017)

NyGoatMom said:


> Really impressive goats  Love them!


Awwwww! Thanks NYgoatmom!!!  Glad you enjoyed the pics. Visit my Facebook page Calfee Farms (www.facebook.com/calfeefarms) to see the most up-to-date pics of all my Spanish goats and the new kids that hit the ground over the past two weeks.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Wow Calfee Farms! just finished looking a your Fb page all those blue babies are stunning!:hubbahubba:


----------



## Calfee Farms (Oct 10, 2017)

goat girls said:


> Wow Calfee Farms! just finished looking a your Fb page all those blue babies are stunning!:hubbahubba:


Thanks goat girls!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Page will be liked  Mine is in my signature if you are interested


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

If the other goats don't want to fight Harley fights with the ground.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All nice.


----------



## Calfee Farms (Oct 10, 2017)

NyGoatMom said:


> Page will be liked  Mine is in my signature if you are interested


I checked out your FB page and your Etsy Store as well. :hubbahubba:Beautiful Goats!!! Excellent merchandise. Love the goat soap selection!!! Might have to do some shopping soon.


----------

